# Medication



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Um how long should you wait before you use a new, different mediaction if you already used another one?!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what medications?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Well I bought a Hatchet from Meijer :chair: which was BAD idea b.c their fish are in bad condition and i THOUGHT it was an air bubble on him but apparently it was Ick (Ich?) So im treating it with this stuff lol. I dont know what it is off the top of my head cause im not home, Its blue. Ill check later, but i bought new stuff...I tthink its called "Rid .Ich" but once again IDK.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

rid ich works pretty good just treat it for a week then do a water change(25-30%)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what is the other medicine that you used or were going to use? if u have carbon in the filter, take that out and do as solar-ton suggested. i would do a gravel vac every 4-5 days to make sure you get all the cells out of the tank. treat the tank 3-4 days also after all signs of ich are gone, and do one last good gravel clean. Just to make sure anything doesnt survive. Also depending on what fish you have in the tank, you can raise the temp. this will speed up the life cycle of the ich


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Rid-ich is (I believe but don't quote me on this) Menthelyne Blue (active ingredient). But fishfreaks got it right. An answer to those questions will go a long way.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Im using "Aquari-Sol" it says to do 12 drops per 10 gal...so 24 drops for me. Um I just got Rid Ich and it said to do a 25% water change everyday before putting more in (every 24hrs) It also says to not use with any other medication...so im just wonding how long do i need to wait till i start this new stuff...and yes my carbon filter is out.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

probably until you change the water lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I would do a 50% water change and put carbon in and let it run overnight. In the morning the tank should be clear in the morning and enough of the old meds should be out of the tank to treat with the new stuff.


----------

